# USC Fall 2010 Production



## apex (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I just thought I would start a USC Fall production thread.  It seems like most of the activity as of late has been for the Starkies on the main USC thread--I love you guys, nothing personal.

So I thought I would make a thread for the production people...anyone hear anything?


----------



## Yoyo8 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for starting this one! I am Still Waiting...


----------



## Julian Walker (Mar 2, 2010)

nice. yeah those stark folks were getting carried way


----------



## youthquake (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweet, now every post doesn't have to say what we applied for.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 2, 2010)

This is better.

I had my interview on Feb. 19th.
He said we'd find out in 3-4 weeks. That means March 12th and beyond...


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 2, 2010)

I had interview on the 20th. I was told the decisions will probably be made in the first couple of weeks of March. My interviewer couldn't swear by it though.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 2, 2010)

I just got my rejection for NYU Production. No interview somehow.
What do you think the difference in philosophy is between USC and NYU?
Is it really hollywood vs. indie? I don't think my submissions were that black and white...


----------



## jason.georgio (Mar 2, 2010)

When I emailed NYU before submitting to the program I was told that the incoming class was always filled with a very diverse group of individuals with different backgrounds. They even went as far to say that there is always a lawyer or two in the group. USC is structured similarly in terms of admissions. They don't discriminate based on filmmaking experience which, I frankly wish they would. Who would spend that kind of cash on a career path that is relatively unknown to to some of the students entering the program. And not just any program, a very academically rigorous one at that! They are both industry based to answer your question, as is AFI. And if the classes are as mixed as they say, then that lawyer might be making the next ninja turtles movie.


----------



## apex (Mar 2, 2010)

As I said on the NYU thread, I am also a NYU reject yonkondy :/

They said that I made it to the second round, which makes the wound sting a little less.

Now I am just hoping on USC. As the time goes on, I am getting more and more ok with NYU falling out, lets just hope USC doesn't do the same.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 2, 2010)

Apex- Same here. Hoping after the NYU rejection stuff in CA starts to look up!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 2, 2010)

I wish the economy in CA would start to look up, HAHAHAHA.  

what's up guys!

There are definitely WAY more Starkies this year.  I was like one of 2 last year on the USC forum!  Now there's a good 10 or more.  

Wowsers!!!

No interview here, but I DID go for the jugular with my personal statement, on the advice of people who were accepted.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 2, 2010)

describe 'going for the jugular' please. haha


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 2, 2010)

i went so personal, told them something that not many people know.  i was told that the people reviewing apps were bored reading personal statements, so i decided not to be boring.  i decided the best way for them to get to know me was to lay it all on the table and take them through a specific part of my life, how it changed me, and how it would influence my film-making.


----------



## jason.georgio (Mar 3, 2010)

so pretty much what everyone wrote about? lol


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

guys(and gals), I got that financial aid postcard in the mail today.  Who else has gotten that?  Is this an omen?  Last time I applied, I had a USC pint glass from when I visited and it broke and I took it as a bad omen and I didn't get in, hahaha.  

I'm really not paranoid this time.  I have had 2 or 3 days of doubt and obsession, but other than that, I already know a rejection will not break me.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 3, 2010)

got it too.
and the doubt and depression, yep. constant email checking, yep. (i'm dying to see if Columbia is interviewing more candidates.)

it may be a good sign, still. are all applicants receiving all this financial aid stuff? somehow i doubt it.


----------



## NSS (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I also got that a week or two back, I swear every time I check the mailbox I'm about to have a heart attack...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

well, i'm pretty happy that you guys got it, cause I thought maybe it's cause i applied again.  I just spent an hour looking for a post that i think jayimess wrote, saying how people got them and thought they were in, but some were only wait listed.

i think jamesc had the same idea.  

at least i don't have a glass that could break this time!!!!

i haven't checked the mailbox, cause i'm pretty zen about everything.  all my family and friends are surprised that i'm being so nonchalant about it.  but honestly, i've made a ton of changes/progress/growth over the past year, part of which i wrote about in my personal statement.  so, i have a plan b and a plan c and i'm ready to face whatever letter comes.

that being said, the other 2 times i applied, i never got any other mail before the rejection letters, so this was a nice change.


----------



## omelette (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello! 
This is my first time writing here after days and days of reading these online posts. 
Like many people here I received my NYU rejection letter yesterday. They also told me I made the second round. I didn't even want to apply to NYU in the first place but it hurts because I thought my application was perfect and now I am starting to doubt myself. 
I got a phone interview from USC on the 21st. I didn't get any hint from the interviewer except that the decisions were going to be sent in about a month.
Questions were about why I wanted to go to film school, what movie influenced me etc... 
The third school I applied to is Columbia. Haven't heard anything from them except for the million financial aid e-mails!
I haven't checked to see if I got the financial aid postcard from USC yet. 
A rejection will be hard to handle because even if I could make films without going to grad school (most people do), I would have to start at the bottom, with aaaaallll the other people who want to be producers. 
I bet everyone here is super hard working and talented and I wish we could just all be accepted.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

assal-i didn't get it last time.  i also have yet to fill out my FAFSA.  i knew it wasn't due until late spring and i figured it i got in, i would do it.  

when i applied for stark, i got absolutely nothing.  when i applied for spring 2010, i submitted my fafsa and i got the email with the additional form.  

I agree that they wouldn't mass mail these cards, but who knows.


----------



## SG student (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, some of Stark thread people are getting rejection letters...


----------



## youthquake (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't get a postcard, but i already filled out all the financial forms.

ahhh, too much speculation.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I woke up with the Jewel song "foolish games" in my head.  I think it's about this situation, hahaha.  though these foolish games aren't tearing me apart.  been through this too many times.  

but apparently i'm feeling everyone else's pain and anxiety!  hahaha.


----------



## apex (Mar 4, 2010)

BUMP

Anyone heard anything yet?  All I have to go off of at the moment is that postcard, and who knows if that means anything...


----------



## NSS (Mar 4, 2010)

Nothing in my mailbox today...


----------



## filmnw (Mar 4, 2010)

Undergrads:  Other forum (College Confidential-USC) some folks are getting phone calls from admission committee (film prod, screenwriting)members.  I have not gotten a telephone call  A parent wrote that his son was admitted to FP last year without any phone call.  His son first got a letter of admittance as an "undec"and then 2 weeks later got the admittance to FP-mid March.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey,
That site is a mess. Do you have a link?
Thanks


----------



## youthquake (Mar 4, 2010)

filmnw- I'm just assuming the undergrad application process is extremely different from that of graduate application processes. But thanks for the info!


----------



## filmnw (Mar 4, 2010)

yonkondy:  http://talk.collegeconfidentia...ight=usc+film+school

hope this works for you


----------



## Ben (Mar 4, 2010)

visited usc in person today, took a 2 hour tour with the faculty member who interviewed me over the phone. let me just say this (as someone who applied to the program without ever seeing a picture of the place)--usc is heaven. it is a filmmaker's heaven on earth. the facilities (matching spielberg and lucas buildings, 3 brand spanking new sound stages, equipment rooms with toys as far as the eye can see), the nature of the students and faculty walking around joking and pitching and laughing, the class that i sat in on, all just incredible. those letters can't go out soon enough.


----------



## Zanuck22 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ben, did you mark an appointment? I went there in person to see if I could get an interview or talk to them for a few minutes, but I was unable to do so. I'm glad that you were able to do that. I did try to explore just a little, but unfortunately not that much. I agree with you about the nature of the students and the faculty walking around. I would love to be part of that atmosphere.


----------



## NSS (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone hear anything yet?


----------



## youthquake (Mar 6, 2010)

Interesting.
How did they receive notification and are they international or within the US?

I know it is a different committee but any info soothes me.


----------



## Ben (Mar 6, 2010)

Zanuch,

Yes, during my phone interview I told the professor that I would be in LA this week and he invited me to come on a tour. For such a big school I was just so impressed about how personal and accommodating they were.


----------



## magneeta (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just an update - I'm a prod applicant and mentioned a couple of weeks ago on the main board that I received a call from one of the heads of directing and I didn't have an interview question aside from "Why do you want to come to USC?" - after that she told me I was basically in and to contact her once I got on campus - must've been no longer than 10 minutes - lol. I am still waiting for the official letter, but I was able to log into the following site as of this evening at 8 pm (I'm based in New York). It's the "Graduate School Certification Site" aka the Intent to Enroll in Grad School @ USC link:

https://camel.usc.edu/AdmGradC...ication/Default.aspx

Once I input my credentials (you'll need to type in your USC ID and birthdate in MMDDYY format), I was directed to a page where I could indicate whether I "intended" or "did not intend" to accept the offer of admission, and it listed the program I applied for once I select "Did intend" along with my contact info, etc. Pretty psyched and thinking this is pretty much an admit but still holding out for the third and final stamp on this process --> the letter! So I got the verbal, the log in landing and waiting for the last piece. Good luck to you all and please try this site and let me know if it works for some of you - hope you all get the good word! 

Best
Mags

P.S. And don't get down if you can't log in yet - they're probably still inputting everyone's details or haven't made final decisions yet but just wanted people to know that after trying to log in ever since I received the call, that I finally was able to get in today - it's been exactly 2 weeks to the day since my interview - GL all!


----------



## omelette (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello, 
This is the complete link https://camel.usc.edu/AdmGradC...ication/Default.aspx (i googled it) 
I tried to put my usc id and DOB it didn't work. 
I did get a phone interview. It wasn't just one question but it was a lot like a conversation. 
I also got the postcard but I think they mail it to people who made "the second round" 
I hope that the reason I couldn't get into the system is because they didn't have time to put my info yet. Maybe they put our infos just before calling...
I'll be waiting for the phone call. 
I just want an answer so I can finally sleep!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Omelette-if you get waitlisted, i do not think you would be able to get in, as you cannot state your intent to enroll yet. 

and that postcard is strange.  i know they didn't mass mail them to EVERY applicant.  the couldn't have.


----------



## apex (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh man, this is starting to feel like NYU all over again...

Link didn't work for me either...


----------



## magneeta (Mar 8, 2010)

don't hold out hope yet guys, like I said it's just something I wanted to share but a starkie on the main forum got a call today or sometime last week confirming her acceptance and wasn't able to log in yet either...keep your heads up!

thanks for posting the full link omelette, sorry about that-when I pasted the link it took out a couple of letters


----------



## apex (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks magneeta. by the way, I couldn't be more thrilled for you  congrats, certainly an accomplishment!


----------



## Yoyo8 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was able to log in, it is an offer to accept admission! Not official... Hopefully the Letter says the same thing. Good Luck!


----------



## Julian Walker (Mar 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by Yoyo8:
> I was able to log in, it is an offer to accept admission! Not official... Hopefully the Letter says the same thing. Good Luck!



hey yoyo, congrats! did you have an interview?


----------



## robot_m (Mar 8, 2010)

nevermind, got the site through google. won't login for me either.

I'm using the ID they gave me for my Spring application, though. I wonder if it is the same id as for Fall.


----------



## Yoyo8 (Mar 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by Julian Walker:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Yoyo8:
> I was able to log in, it is an offer to accept admission! Not official... Hopefully the Letter says the same thing. Good Luck!



hey yoyo, congrats! did you have an interview? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I did get an interview


----------



## jamesc (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats magneeta and Yoyo8!!

I posted this in the main USC Fall 2010 thread, but will repost here.  This link won't give you the SSL cert errors:

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGrad...ication/Default.aspx

Login doesn't work for me either.


----------



## omelette (Mar 9, 2010)

I got an e-mail this morning saying that they are pleased to inform me that I am academically eligible to enroll. But that I am missing a financial document for my international student visa. I am pretty sure I sent that document. I called admissions and they said that my application is completed. So I have no idea what is going on... 
I sent a reply to that e-mail but they haven't answered yet. 
Does that mean that I am academically accepted and they are just waiting for a proof that I can pay for my education?
I hope I am accepted because I already told my mom I was and she told everyone else lol


----------



## Lvn (Mar 9, 2010)

So I got in. Three days after I get an acceptance for screenwriting. 

Why didn't they get me in Spring, I wonder? Now I have to make a Sophie's choice, one is much more expensive than the other and... ARGH. 

I never thought an acceptance from USC would stress me out. There's gotta be at least 150 G's difference in costs, am I right? When you put in the thesis film too and all that.   

Heh, anyway, that's that.


----------



## asr (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats, Lvn! How were you notified?


----------



## apex (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, I called today and I was told that acceptances are still going out.  I asked about the log in thing and they said it didn't mean you were rejected if you weren't able to log in.  I am not too convinced, but the guy said the only official thing was the letters that would be going out in a week or two.

This is killing me.


----------



## Lvn (Mar 9, 2010)

Asr, I got an e-mail saying that I need to produce bank statements and what not for a student visa and that I was academically suitable for the program.


----------



## omelette (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by Lvn:
> Asr, I got an e-mail saying that I need to produce bank statements and what not for a student visa and that I was academically suitable for the program.



I got that e-mail too! and I am very confused does that mean we only need these documents and we are accepted??? I called a million times they kept transferring me to different departments. 

I e-mailed them back and waiting for an answer.


----------



## magneeta (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys! Just got an acceptance email about an hour ago
from the Admissions office--woohoo! They should be going out this week. Over the moon now that I have official confirmation after all this ambiguity-haha!


----------



## filmnw (Mar 9, 2010)

Mag:  Grad or undergrad?


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Everybody,

I just called the office this afternoon after I saw some of you got emails, and they said it would take a few days to get to everybody. Since apps are divided into committees, it makes sense that not everyone hears at once.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 9, 2010)

EMDelMar,
Thanks so much. I really appreciate that you had the balls to call!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, EMDelMar, THANKS!!!  hahahaha.

I really really want to be LESS confused at this point.  First the postcards, now the emails, things are just so different this time around.


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, the prof. who interviewed me said I would hear by Monday. I logged onto to the camel2 site this morning and the statement of intent to enroll came up. So I was stoked, but then I didn't get an email this afternoon, so I guess it just takes some time...i hope...


----------



## youthquake (Mar 9, 2010)

I tried to log in to it last night and early this morning and I couldn't get in. And I'm making myself a nervous wreck, so I'm not going to try now or anytime soon.

EmDelMar, Who interviewed you and when was it? 

I was the first on the board to get interviewed. Maybe that means the last to get notified? 
Girls can dream.


----------



## NSS (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah I also got interviewed, thought it went really well, haven't tried the link though and no e-mail here yet... keeping my fingers crossed though.


----------



## magneeta (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by filmnw:
> Mag:  Grad or undergrad?



hey filmnw - i'm in the graduate division


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 9, 2010)

> EmDelMar, Who interviewed you and when was it?
> 
> I was the first on the board to get interviewed. Maybe that means the last to get notified?
> Girls can dream.



I was interviewed on Sunday Feb. 21st by Amanda Pope.


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 9, 2010)

Another theory:

Seems like those who got emailed are on the East Coast/International. They may be snail-mailing us westerners because we're closer...?


----------



## Akriti (Mar 9, 2010)

EMDelMar - I too got interviewed by Amanda Pope on Sunday Feb 21st. I haven't heard anything yet either. Here is hoping those interviewed by her have yet to hear from USC. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## youthquake (Mar 9, 2010)

I was interview Feb 13 by Dr. Miller and live in the Midwest. 

Any theory will do for me.

Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 9, 2010)

"Dear Jonathan,

Congratulations! I am happy to inform you that you have been admitted to the USC School of Cinematic Arts for Fall 2010. I know that it has been at least three months since you submitted your application and thought you would be happy to hear about your admission..."


No where does it say if it is for PRODUCTION or SCREENWRITING!!!! I got it 7 pm EST


----------



## filmnw (Mar 9, 2010)

Is this for Grad school or under grad  I assume grad.  congrats


----------



## robot_m (Mar 9, 2010)

filmnw- this entire forum is for graduate school. the undergrad forum is here: http://forums.studentfilms.com...s/a/frm/f/5486066451


----------



## filmnw (Mar 9, 2010)

I know you keep saying that, BUT, there appears to be undergrad people on this site.  And, there are grad students on the other site as well.  Just wanting accurate info.  Thanks


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 9, 2010)

My Production application changed to something different, but it doesn't say 'accepted'.
My Screenwriting is the same.
I can't log into the thing with my ID.
I called the office and left a message.
I guess I shouldn't complain, but this isn't fun.

Are mainly Production people finding out today?
Help, somebody?


----------



## omelette (Mar 9, 2010)

I m MFA production 
Got a congrats email today and official letter should come in a few DAYS. 
For all of you who are starting to feel hopeless. 
1) It's still early March 
2) You don't really need a masters degree to make it in this industry. Look at successful directors and producers 
3) 3 more years of school might be a waste of time for you. By the time we graduate you will already be an established producer or director.
I realize that now that I am accepted. Of course I will go and it's an amazing opportunity but it wouldn't have been the end of the world if I wasn't accepted.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Omelette-congrats.  noticed you posted in the UCLA forum as well.  Did you get into both schools?


----------



## KaiserSuZ (Mar 9, 2010)

Is anyone else noticing a change in their application status on the application website (the one where you log on with your pin)? I'm seeing this message now: "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted." but i don't remember what it was when i checked it a few days ago! i applied in production, no interview, no news. still hoping! really excited to know one way or the other. congratulations to everyone who got the good news today!


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Kaiser,
My Production page changed today to:
"Thank you for applying to graduate study at USC. Your file is currently in the first stage of our evaluation process. We will notify you if additional information or materials are required. Please contact your intended academic department directly to make sure all supplemental application materials have been received."

My Screenwriting page hasn't moved but I did get that acceptance email with no specification.

That might be a good sign for you if it actually changed. You can't remember? (Good luck!)


----------



## NSS (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by Akriti:
> EMDelMar - I too got interviewed by Amanda Pope on Sunday Feb 21st. I haven't heard anything yet either. Here is hoping those interviewed by her have yet to hear from USC.
> Good luck everyone!



Well that makes three of us!


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 10, 2010)

I posted this to the general USC thread, but since y'all are my production homies (booo starkies...I mean....uh...hire me please....) I wanted to give you hope.

I wasn't emailed, but I got two large envelopes in the mail from from USC today, one from SCA, and one from grad admissions.

I applied for Production, Directing emphasis. Envelopes were postmarked yesterday 3/9. I live in LA so it got here overnight.


----------



## omelette (Mar 10, 2010)

EMDelMar how exciting! 
Describe the envelopes and what's in it. Is there an RSVP to the admitted students event? 
I got an e-mail and am waiting for my envelopes. 
However, I am international student and I was missing one document. I sent it by fax and e-mail but they didn't respond yet. I guess I have to be patient. I hope this is not going to delay things.  
I live in Boston I hope it's gonna get here before the weekend. 
Also, I am a senior. I went to class today and I was like "Why I am doing here still??" lol 
But no, I have to finish the semester with good grade and graduate cause we never know.


----------



## omelette (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by KaiserSuZ:
> Is anyone else noticing a change in their application status on the application website (the one where you log on with your pin)? I'm seeing this message now: "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted." but i don't remember what it was when i checked it a few days ago! i applied in production, no interview, no news. still hoping! really excited to know one way or the other. congratulations to everyone who got the good news today!



I received the email but it still says that.


----------



## omelette (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you are allowed to reply. They are not gonna take it back lol. Ask them! 




> Originally posted by yonkondy:
> "Dear Jonathan,
> 
> Congratulations! I am happy to inform you that you have been admitted to the USC School of Cinematic Arts for Fall 2010. I know that it has been at least three months since you submitted your application and thought you would be happy to hear about your admission..."
> ...


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 10, 2010)

> Describe the envelopes and what's in it. Is there an RSVP to the admitted students event?
> I got an e-mail and am waiting for my envelopes.



Yeah there is an rsvp for the event enclosed (must respond by 4/2, so no rush).

The Grad envelope had a form letter and a general usc brochure.

The SCA envelope had the letter from Samuel Kim, a description of the program (classes/requirements), an enrollment confirmation form, and a sheet listing the cost of the program, in addition to the admitted students event brochure.

To my norcal filmmakers: GO BEARS!!


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 10, 2010)

Facebook group for admitted Production students:

http://www.facebook.com/group....nfo&gid=345989982573


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone know how the separate Production disciplines work?
The website says: 'To qualify for the M.F.A., each must demonstrate mastery of at least one of six disciplines: writing, producing, directing, cinematography, editing or sound.'

When you apply, do you have to specify what you're going to specialize in? I don't remember.

If so, how many of each discipline do they accept?


----------



## Zanuck22 (Mar 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by yonkondy:
> Does anyone know how the separate Production disciplines work?
> The website says: 'To qualify for the M.F.A., each must demonstrate mastery of at least one of six disciplines: writing, producing, directing, cinematography, editing or sound.'
> 
> ...



I hope they don't take that too seriously. I put in Directing, but I also enjoy Cinematography. I enjoy DPing other people's films. Yet, I let someone else handle the camera while directing...


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 13, 2010)

I also put directing, but i love all the disciplines (as is common with most directors). I talked to a cinematography faculty member who said that while most students put directing as their desired emphasis, it becomes pretty clear who the "real directors" are after the first semester, and most the other students decide to specialize in editing, cinematography, sound, etc. So you are not tied to what you said in your personal statement by any means. I think the program helps you figure out where you fit in, and by the end, will have us all working together at the highest level.


----------



## Zanuck22 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's good, thank you for the info EMDelMar


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 14, 2010)

Zanuck - have you heard a response from USC?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by yonkondy:
> Does anyone know how the separate Production disciplines work?
> The website says: 'To qualify for the M.F.A., each must demonstrate mastery of at least one of six disciplines: writing, producing, directing, cinematography, editing or sound.'
> 
> ...



It's not a conservatory, like say, AFI or Chapman.  Look at the curriculum tracks, guys.  They clearly explain the requirements for each crew position within film or television, narrative or doc for the film folks.

They don't force anyone in or out of one discipline or another...you find your own way.

EDIT:  Okay, so I went to find you guys the flow chart I've seen so many production kids with, but I can't find it.

Basically, you have to write, direct, produce, shoot and edit during your 507 and 508 semesters, which are set in stone.  After that, you simply choose the path you want, there are instructional classes in producing/directing/cinematography/writing/editing/sound/production design.  You pick your focus/foci and start taking the instructionals, building your reel/resume to get you in the best possible position to crew on 546 (narrative short)/547(documentary short)/479 (one-hour pilot), which are all funded by the school.  You're required to take two of them.

It is very competitive to direct these projects, and that's where people tend to feel like they got phased out of their desired crew position because the opportunities are limited...only six 546/yr, six 547/yr, and only three acts in the annual pilot...that only allows for 15 chances to crew on those per year.

Regardless of what happens there, you can take whatever classes you want.

The thing is, almost EVERYONE wants to be a director when they apply to film school.  It's only by actually doing and experiencing that people seem to find other paths that fit.  A friend of mine got into Chapman for directing but attended USC instead, only to discover that her joy, her stride, is found in editing, now she's a working editor and loving life.

I guess I'm just trying to reassure y'all, they don't "force" anyone to learn anything.


----------



## omelette (Mar 14, 2010)

I started a new discussion for admitted student's day


----------



## Zanuck22 (Mar 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by BWyatt:
> Zanuck - have you heard a response from USC?



Hey BWyatt, unfortunately I haven't. I am also a Spring Waitlister.


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 23, 2010)

Fall 2010 Production Class Schedule is up:

http://web-app.usc.edu/soc/20103/ctpr.html

And if you search the spring 2010 term, they have syllabuses (syllabi?) posted so you can check the content of courses.


----------



## youthquake (May 4, 2010)

I just got bumped!!!
But I already have plans set into motion for spring.

Geez. 

So maybe I'll be there sooner than I thought.


----------



## Marisah (May 4, 2010)

Congrats youthquake!

I just got the packet in the mail too!!  So it looks like I'll be headed down in August as well.


----------



## Jayimess (May 4, 2010)

I know people that got bumped in AUGUST!  At USC and AFI, actually!


----------



## youthquake (May 4, 2010)

Marisah, I added you on Facebook. We should talk. Are you dorm-ing it?

Jayimess, Looks like we are lucky!


----------

